# ALL I NEEDED WAS CALCIUM?



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

I cant believe it!! I have been suffering from IBS for 4years now after my gallbladder was removed. No doctor could say why I was still getting sick. Just to keep taking my meds. Or prescribing new meds. Now after finding this forum and talking to y'all someone suggested calcium. So I try it and let me tell you this has been a miracle. I can eat,work,play,leave the house,make plans hell evenplanning a vacation now. I just wanted to share my success story with y'all and anyone else who feels discouraged by this disease. Please for your sake try the calcium it REALLY does work!! Soo HOORAY to Linda for sharing the calcium trend.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Well good news. I know you felt a little apprehensive at first thinking that this could not work and not wanting to give up some of the meds you may have been on even if they were not working thinking things would get worse but I am glad you stuck with it. Keep posting so others may give it a try also.Linda


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

LNAPE said:


> Well good news. I know you felt a little apprehensive at first thinking that this could not work and not wanting to give up some of the meds you may have been on even if they were not working thinking things would get worse but I am glad you stuck with it. Keep posting so others may give it a try also.Linda


It's truely a miracle my Husband and I are soo excited. He keeps saying he got his wife back!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I know exactly how you are feeling. Life was pretty sad for many years for me also. I had to not eat to be able to go places for the kids at school. Not eat and go to work. Plan many days ahead to go some place I could not get out of. Never eating out. Life has changed a great deal and you are on a much more normal road now and stick with it. It is no cure only a control but it works well if you take your calcium.Linda


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

like calcium supplements?.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

firstone said:


> like calcium supplements?.


Yup, calcium supplements --- like Caltrate, or whatever brand you have there. I suffered with this for more than 40 years, with it gradually getting worse as I aged. Overnight, calcium cleared it up.One warning, though --- for me at least, calcium doesn't take care of the pain. But at least it gives you some control.Good luck!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

shae45 said:


> I cant believe it!! I have been suffering from IBS for 4years now after my gallbladder was removed. No doctor could say why I was still getting sick. Just to keep taking my meds. Or prescribing new meds. Now after finding this forum and talking to y'all someone suggested calcium. So I try it and let me tell you this has been a miracle. I can eat,work,play,leave the house,make plans hell evenplanning a vacation now. I just wanted to share my success story with y'all and anyone else who feels discouraged by this disease. Please for your sake try the calcium it REALLY does work!! Soo HOORAY to Linda for sharing the calcium trend.


Same here. I've been taking calcium for about 1 1/2 weeks. I no longer dread mornings waking up with D.


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

Linda, I just reread your thread on the Calcium and have a question. I, too, took your advice and started the calcium many months ago. Sometimes things are better, sometimes not. I'm wondering if I am taking them at the wrong time? I take one in the morning upon rising, one mid afternoon, and one before bed. I'm not a big breakfast eater (actually, don't eat breakfast!) but I do have a handful of animal crackers when I get to work. Should I take it then instead of upon waking? Or if anyone else would like to contribute when they take the calcium, I would appreciate it!!!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

OK, I will have to try this at some point. But has anyone ever gotten kidney stones from taking calcium? I hear those are EXTREMELY painful.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Verleen said:


> Linda, I just reread your thread on the Calcium and have a question. I, too, took your advice and started the calcium many months ago. Sometimes things are better, sometimes not. I'm wondering if I am taking them at the wrong time? I take one in the morning upon rising, one mid afternoon, and one before bed. I'm not a big breakfast eater (actually, don't eat breakfast!) but I do have a handful of animal crackers when I get to work. Should I take it then instead of upon waking? Or if anyone else would like to contribute when they take the calcium, I would appreciate it!!!


I think we spoke before and you did not have good results with the calcium. Did you recently have your gall bladder removed. Maybe before you were having symptoms and finally did have the surgery or maybe it could have been someone else I am thinking of. Yes take the calcium with the animal crackers. You do need them when you eat. You need to be consistent and not forget. You do need calcium carbonate and vitamin D. I take 3 full tablets a day and you may not need that much. Check other meds and do not take only what you have to. Watch things with magnesium this will cause diarrhea and No Vitamins.No Lettuce and limit the acid foods you can have them in small amount.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

suffering said:


> OK, I will have to try this at some point. But has anyone ever gotten kidney stones from taking calcium? I hear those are EXTREMELY painful.


Kidney stones can be prevented by taking calcium not cause them. If your body processes the calcium normally it can rid the body of oxilates which cause the stones in a large percentage of the cases. If you avoid calcium also it will lead to bone loss.Linda


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I need to add that the calcium works better for me if I take it with dinner and breakfast, and as close to the same time every day as possible. Not sure this is the case for everybody...Angie in Texas, US


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, Linda. Yes, we have spoken before and no, I was not the one that had gall bladder surgery! Just plain old D for me!!! I am so determined that the calcium work for me and just want to make sure I am taking it at the right times. When I take them in the morning it's on an empty stomach and probably not good. Evening is about 3 hours after dinner. So I had best try and get my act together and remember to take them WITH any meals or food that I am taking! I am also trying not to take too many other things. I take Colestid, 1 Metamucil capsule a day and 1 Align. Any thoughts on that????? Thanks, all, for the support and suggestions!


----------



## SuperDuperPooper (May 9, 2007)

I joined this forum back in the spring when my IBS-D was really flared up and I was preparing for a 2 week tour of China. I found the information about Calcium-D and went out to buy a bottle. Within a few days, I was better. Within a few weeks, I had no diarrhea at all. Sometimes I was even a little bit constipated, which was a new experience for me. I then started eating Activia yogurt mixed with FiberSure. That gave me extra gas, but helped regulate things with the calcium. Well, I survived my trip to China, squatty potties and all! I took my Calcium-D with me and took it religiously 3 meals/day. I also had to supplement it with 1 Immodium once in awhile, but I only had one major episode of diarrhea while in China at the beginning of our trip. I atttribute that to jet lag. My IBS-D is aggravated by stress and fatigue, both of which come with the jet lag territory. Once I got home from China in early June and got re-adjusted to my normal routine and sleeping patterns, I continued to take the Calcium-D. It has almost completely stabiliized my diarrhea. I have not had one episode of cramping or diarrhea since that one time in China back in late May. I have had normal BM's daily or every other day. I can eat Mexican food & salads again! Those foods were once on my taboo list. I have felt so "normal" since starting the Calcium-D that I sometimes have forgotten to take it for a day or two. When that happens, I can feel my bowels starting to get irritable again and then I have to remind myself to get back on my calcium regime. I always keep a supply in my purse so I can pop a calcium tablet if I am eating out at a restaraunt or friend's house. So, basically the calcium has changed my life in such positive way. I am now telling friends, family, and co-workers who suffer from IBS-D about the calcium regime and telling them how much it has given me my life back.I can't believe that something so simple has helped so much. I wish I had discovered calcium-D sooner.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Yes, all of us who have been helped by the calcium wish we had found out much earlier also. I suffered 23 years before finding out this could help. Well we must not dwell on those bad years and look to the future knowing it can help and continue to help as long as we take it.Thanks for posting your success and continue to tell others this is the only way to get the info out on how well it can work and like you said such a simple solution.Linda


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

Hey All~ Just wanted to say still doing GREAT on the calcium. Working,playing,hanging out with family and friends, and planned a trip to Mexico. Hope y'all are taking your calcium too.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I am glad things are going well. Go to Mexico but don't drink the water or use the ice. If you drink bottled water check to see if it has added magnesium in it and have a great time.Linda


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

LNAPE said:


> I am glad things are going well. Go to Mexico but don't drink the water or use the ice. If you drink bottled water check to see if it has added magnesium in it and have a great time.Linda


 Thanks Linda your too COOL!!!


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

shae45 said:


> I cant believe it!! I have been suffering from IBS for 4years now after my gallbladder was removed. No doctor could say why I was still getting sick. Just to keep taking my meds. Or prescribing new meds. Now after finding this forum and talking to y'all someone suggested calcium. So I try it and let me tell you this has been a miracle. I can eat,work,play,leave the house,make plans hell evenplanning a vacation now. I just wanted to share my success story with y'all and anyone else who feels discouraged by this disease. Please for your sake try the calcium it REALLY does work!! Soo HOORAY to Linda for sharing the calcium trend.


After I had my gallbladder removed on 2005 i have been suffering form IBS. I tried Calcium and it didn´t work for me.What is wrong with me?!!


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Andra.............Have you had a colonoscopy or other diagnostic testing done? I had 2 colonoscopies in one year and I have IBD/UC on top of having my GB removed so I am on a lot of different medication for that but I was still getting the bile D from not having a GB and the calcium has taken care of that...........I also found out from Linda that you have to take the calcium with FOOD..........not all by itself..............I hope you figure everything out..........I know how frustrating it is trying to live a normal life and living in the restroom all the time...............Mary::







))


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

AndrÃ© said:


> After I had my gallbladder removed on 2005 i have been suffering form IBS. I tried Calcium and it didn´t work for me.What is wrong with me?!!


IM SOO SORRY IT DIDNT WORK FOR YOU. DID YOU TAKE IT WITH FOOD? RIGHT NOW IM ONLY TAKING 2- 1/2 PILLS A DAY 1/2 IN THE MORNING AND THE 2ND 1/2 AFTER I EAT DINNER. TRY IT AGAIN I'VE HAD GREAT SUCCESS WITH THE CALCIUM. LET US KNOW HOW YOU ARE DOING IF YOU DECIDE TO TRY IT AGAIN.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

shae45 said:


> IM SOO SORRY IT DIDNT WORK FOR YOU. DID YOU TAKE IT WITH FOOD? RIGHT NOW IM ONLY TAKING 2- 1/2 PILLS A DAY 1/2 IN THE MORNING AND THE 2ND 1/2 AFTER I EAT DINNER. TRY IT AGAIN I'VE HAD GREAT SUCCESS WITH THE CALCIUM. LET US KNOW HOW YOU ARE DOING IF YOU DECIDE TO TRY IT AGAIN.


Thanks Shae45,I´m taking 1mg per day of ondansetron. I´m feeling 50% better. The diahrrea is less frequent, but i have it yet. The pain continues, mainly when i wake up. Mucous continues. Urgency continues, but it diminish. My sympthoms started after i had my gallbladder removed.I´m afraid about stop to take ondansetron and try calcium again.I took calcium for 2 weeks and it didn´t help me.I will let you know If i decide to try it again.Thanks,André


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Here is a page I found on the internet to maybe clear up some questions on Calcium and Kidney stones.-Vampladyhttp://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA57106


----------



## cadreaming711 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've suffered with IBS D since 1984 and have tried just about everything including the calcium routine. Unfortunately, nothing has helped for long. I did take Lotronex which did help until I developed systemic colitis. I started the calcium again about a month ago and was doing pretty good until this past week. Today, I had a horrible episode and didn't make it home in time. That's only the third time in 23 years thank goodness but not pleasant.I'm suppose to leave Friday for a trip and right now not sure if I'm going. Hate disappointing my husband but a three hour plane ride doesn't sound like fun.Maria


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

When I had the diarrhea problem and I had to travel we would take the earliest flight and I would not eat and for a 3 hour flight that was not a real problem. Then I would eat when I got to the destination and plan on being sick for a while.If you want to tell me the type of calcium you were using and how much you took an what else you may be taking maybe I can help.Linda


----------

